# baby rubbing her face



## Cinamon

My baby is rubbing her little face, especially her eyes and nose, vigorously. It's worst when she is in a light sleep stage. She then also make these little complaining/irritated groans. Her little eyes and nose gets all red and swollen and the worst is she keeps waking herself.

Does anybody else baby do this or anyone know why she does this?


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

My godsons/cousins do this allll the time when they were tired! I dont have any advice though hun sorry as Im not a mum but I just wanted you to know that they use to do it too :) xx


----------



## flower01

Willow always does this whens she tired. thats my cue to start wind down and settle her.
I saw it tonight and immediatly started wind down process, 10 mins later, put her to bed, that was at 8pm, shes still sleeping like a log! = 0 )

x


----------



## Mynx

flower01 said:


> Willow always does this whens she tired. thats my cue to start wind down and settle her.
> I saw it tonight and immediatly started wind down process, 10 mins later, put her to bed, that was at 8pm, shes still sleeping like a log! = 0 )
> 
> x

Same here, it's Evie's first cue that she's tired :)


----------



## Kris522

My baby does it too when he's tired. He does it in his sleep as well. If he is waking himself up, you can try swaddling him if he doesn't mind. My son is not into the swaddling, he fights it like he's trying to break out of a straight jacket! Often, if I slip a pacifier into his mouth when he's thrashing, he calms down. And lastly, he tends to do the thrashing when he's startled in his sleep, so if I see him starting, I put my hands up so his hand hit my hands instead of his face. He only thrashes for about a minute or so and he hasn't woken himself up.


----------



## Cinamon

Thanks everyone.

The reason this is worrying me is because she starts rubbing her face,in her sleep after she has been asleep for a while ans subsequently wakes herself up. The worst is when she starts this at 5 in the morning, she always sleeps till 7, but has this restless 2 hours of rubbing and complaining.


----------



## Komatsu

My daughter does this when she's tired . She often does it when she's starting to drift off to sleep which inevitably ends up waking her up and gets her all grumpy .


----------



## Vicks

flower01 said:


> Willow always does this whens she tired. thats my cue to start wind down and settle her.

Joe's exactly the same!


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar does the same when he's tired & trying to settle himself to sleep.


----------



## third time

She could be trying to slef soothe - Lucy is doing that at the moment but not quite getting it yet so we're still using a dummy, going cold turkey next week though - am dreading it!!


----------



## bluey

Thomas does a kind of variation of this where he whacks himself repeatedly in the face in his sleep trying to get his thumb into his mouth. He grunts constantly while he's doing it too! Tends to be confined to the second part of the night (after his early hours feed) & he makes such a racket that recently I've been sleeping in the spare room for a couple of hours each night.


----------



## punk_pig

My one year old does this and pulls at her hair too. At the moment she is waking herself up ALL THE TIME. All I can think is that she is sleeping too lightly at the moment (developmental? wind? teeth?) and then when the rubbing and pulling starts she wakes all the way up.. I'm at my wits end though.:cry:


----------



## VieraSky

My LO does this a lot when he's tired.


----------



## Kasia

My lo does this falling asleep & starting @6:30-7am a really restless sleep for couple of hours it's so frustrating


----------



## Kasia

I think I might have to try swaddling again see if that helps. Tonight I had to hold lo's hand & she fell asleep finally


----------



## milf2be

LO does this when hes tired, as soon as he starts rubbing his eyes its nap time!


----------

